

Offer HN: I'll take pro headshots of your startup team (SF or LA) for web/PR - callmeed

Our company serves pro photographers but I also do a good amount of photography myself.<p>If you're in SF or LA (or in between) and need some good headshots of your team for your website or press material, I can arrange to meet up for a photo shoot. I'm on the central coast but I travel north and south quite a bit for meetings.<p>I've got pro Canon equipment, studio lights, etc.
======
brk
If anyone on the east coast needs the same, hit me up. Not sure that there is
anything I want or need in return, but we'll figure it out as we go. Similar
to the OP, I have a pretty good complement of Canon gear and lights and have
been doing photography for ~20 years.

~~~
brianlash
Very cool. Where are you located?

~~~
brk
Boston area.

------
davidmurphy
That's a very nice offer. Thanks for making it.

------
citizenkeys
Do you need a website? If so, we have a trade. Contact me. I can use some new
Glamour Shots immediately. Seriously.

~~~
callmeed
Don't need a website and wasn't looking for anything in return. Any excuse to
get creative with the camera is great. I'll definitely get you some glamour
shots.

~~~
citizenkeys
If you're serious, email me at citizenkeys@gmail.com .

